# Your Genetic Potential



## snake (May 15, 2014)

What do you think or know you can reach naturally? Since the only way to quantify it is with numbers, I propose this format unless someone wants to add to it:

Body weight: ?

Specify with or without equipment
Bench: ?
Squat: ? 
Deadlift: ?

Measurements:
Arms: ?
Chest: ?
Thighs: ?
Calves: ?
Waist: ?


----------



## Infantry87 (May 15, 2014)

Personally genetics are a thing of the past IMO. Look at cutlers dad and then look at him… I guess I'd be Mr. O too if I was on gh and a shitload of gear at 19


----------



## losieloos (May 15, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> Personally genetics are a thing of the past IMO. Look at cutlers dad and then look at him… I guess I'd be Mr. O too if I was on gh and a shitload of gear at 19



I dont think so.


----------



## RJ (May 15, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> Personally genetics are a thing of the past IMO. Look at cutlers dad and then look at him… I guess I'd be Mr. O too if I was on gh and a shitload of gear at 19



haha. unfortunately thats not at all true. Its not like if you did exactly what Cutler did in terms of diet, gear and training, you would look anything like him. genetics are still individual. Cutler didn't have those genetic qualities simply because of gear. Or GH. He still had to possess the ability to build and successfully carry all of that muscle on a frame that allowed for the symmetry and structure needed to win.


----------



## RJ (May 15, 2014)

snake said:


> What do you think or know you can reach naturally? Since the only way to quantify it is with numbers, I propose this format unless someone wants to add to it:
> 
> Body weight: ?
> 
> ...



Snake are you asking about people in general or me specifically? Either way, i don't think either can be answered. mlp


----------



## mistah187 (May 15, 2014)

People could take all the gear in the world and never even be able to get near an olympia stage let alone win. It's not about size it's proportions, symmetry and overall appeal. Genetics r genetics. Sometimes it can skip a generation. But if u have bad genetics let's say in the calves. U will never have Mentzer calves no matter how many drugs u take.


----------



## stonetag (May 16, 2014)

Naturally doesn't come at my age. Not sure what you're asking bro? To put numbers in the format would be pure speculation on my part at this point in my life. Tell me if I'm even close to what you're asking, because it sounds intriguing.


----------



## Malevolence (May 16, 2014)

Genetics play a roll, gear plays a roll but I think for the most part it all comes down to diet. If you have good gear decent genetics and can eat like a beast then I think you will get as big as a beast. Guys overcome genetic deficiencies all the time. However, I think calves can be the most difficult.


----------



## snake (May 16, 2014)

RJ said:


> Snake are you asking about people in general or me specifically? Either way, i don't think either can be answered. mlp



You personally. I think some people can get those numbers close if they didn't hope on the juice at 20. I'm not at all judgemental because I have seen both sides. I went 25 years without a drop of gear; so I know my numbers. 

Take a guess!


----------



## snake (May 16, 2014)

*Let me explain*

I didn't want this to be a debate over genetics so let me explain my reason for asking this question. I started TRT (200 mg. Test) at 43 y.o., before that I never touched AAS. I have seen the slow painful side of diminishing returns. Like most athletes I started lifting when I was 15 y.o.; at that time it was about being a peacock and getting the girls. Later on I did 3 local BB show and was at best; average. Started PL and did a little better. 
Personal History Over.

As with some guys who started AAS earlier and have a hard time projecting what they would have done unassisted, a guy like myself is left wondering how much bigger and stronger I could have been had I started earlier. Is if any of this is coming across?

Since I started this, I will grab some of my old gym logs and post my own personal numbers. I think they will be the same as the average guy. I guess I should have gone first!


----------



## RJ (May 16, 2014)

sorry man, i jacked your thread and sent it in the genetic direction. i have no idea what my numbers were natty except bench. And  that was 325lbs at 190lbs.


----------



## Azog (May 16, 2014)

RJ said:


> haha. unfortunately thats not at all true. Its not like if you did exactly what Cutler did in terms of diet, gear and training, you would look anything like him. genetics are still individual. Cutler didn't have those genetic qualities simply because of gear. Or GH. He still had to possess the ability to build and successfully carry all of that muscle on a frame that allowed for the symmetry and structure needed to win.



I know this is contributing to the derailment of the thread, but this post is spot on. Look at the top 3-4 Olympia competitors compared to rest of the field...it really isn't close. That right there is genetics at play.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 16, 2014)

I don't have any genetic potential, so I started juicing...


----------



## Tren4Life (May 16, 2014)

I could bench 300 squat 350 and pull 375 at 205 bw. before gear.


----------



## snake (May 16, 2014)

RJ said:


> sorry man, i jacked your thread and sent it in the genetic direction. i have no idea what my numbers were natty except bench. And  that was 325lbs at 190lbs.



No problem! I'll get a genetic one going at a later date.


----------



## snake (May 16, 2014)

Maybe I should have added height and age.


Height: 5-9"
Body weight: 200-210

All weights in PL competition (equipped) 
Bench: 385
Squat: 660 @ 198 670 @ 214
Deadlift: 640


Measurements: Natural
Arms: 17 1/2 
Chest: 49 1/2
Thighs: 26 1/4
Calves: 16
Waist: 35 1/2

I can say with complete confidence that after 25+ years of natural lifting, those numbers are at the top end of what I had. The PL numbers were at about the age 35 + or - a year or so.


----------



## woodswise (May 16, 2014)

snake said:


> What do you think or know you can reach naturally? Since the only way to quantify it is with numbers, I propose this format unless someone wants to add to it:
> 
> Body weight: ?  190 with less than 10%bf
> 
> ...



I think I could have achieved all the above all natty, because I got pretty close, though I was a bit fatter than I have put down.  I got tired of not gaining muscle (my gains had stagnated and I was mostly gaining fat) so I came to the darkside & now I'll never know.


----------



## snake (May 16, 2014)

Geeze guys, I thought I'd get some more takers.


----------



## ezy424 (May 16, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I dont think so.[/QUOTE this guy is crazy for u too be Mr o u need too work hard have some good genetics and will power to stop ur self frome eating all the stuff u shouldn't


----------



## Infantry87 (May 16, 2014)

ok let me rephrase the answer I gave….. Genetics do play a part as in your frame BUT look at how many kids start AAS before the 20 age mark…. I hear more and more stories of kids juicing while they're in the Jr year of high school not college. So most of the time we can never know if genetics play a part or not when kids are shutting down natty test production before its even fully accomplished what it was supposed to before these kids are loading up grams of test a week before 17/18.


----------



## event462 (May 16, 2014)

So if I'm hearing you right, you want what we think we could end up at if we max our potential natty? If so, here's what I realistically think I could achieve.

Body weight: 250

 without equipment
Bench: ? 405
Squat: ? 600
Deadlift: ? 490





Measurements:
Arms: ? 18
Chest: ? 60
Thighs: ? no idea
Calves: ? 19
Waist: ? 38


----------



## snake (May 17, 2014)

event462 said:


> So if I'm hearing you right, you want what we think we could end up at if we max our potential natty? If so, here's what I realistically think I could achieve.
> 
> Body weight: 250
> 
> ...


Those are some respectable numbers you have. Where are you at now. 19" calves make me sick!


----------



## event462 (May 17, 2014)

thanks snake!  I've been busting my ass the last 4 months in the gym and its paying off. I hadn't lifted in years and I already have all my strength back plus a little more. I'm thinking probably because many of ny old injuries finally healed. anyway, here are ny current maxes. also,  I'm typing on my phone so sorry about the typos.
bench: 350
squats: 500
deadlifts: 400


----------



## RJ (May 17, 2014)

60" chest? thats a beast chest my man. mlp


----------



## waviniron (May 2, 2016)

I'll never take gear but I know I can get 18 inch arms naturally


----------



## Bigmike (May 2, 2016)

Genetic variability is...well.. It varies alot. Best to speak in terms of average.

There are guys who pack on mass barely trying, some who work out like a beast, eat like a pig and still gain slow.

 Everyone is different .When I worked out for competitive purposes, threw in my heart and soul, still had little t Rex arms, no matter what routines I followed.


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 2, 2016)

As far as potential goes I think I have a lot of it, but I wish I had a family member who actually lifted so I could have something to compare to


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> As far as potential goes I think I have a lot of it, but I wish I had a family member who actually lifted so I could have something to compare to



Why do you think this?


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 2, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why do you think this?



Pillar why you do this. I was feeding my ego


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> Pillar why you do this. I was feeding my ego



Just asking burns not busting balls.


----------



## Maijah (May 2, 2016)

When I was a kid (12 or so) I saw a picture of my great grandpa, he was wearing a wife beater and holding two buckets of feed. He looked like he-man to me. Never lifted, and never juiced, but he was jacked! Also my mom lived in the gym , I practically grew up in the babysitting room at Golds in CT.


----------



## Alex (May 14, 2016)

dad was heavy into lifting back in the 80s, he was into being lean though so I only got a clue to what I can look like.


----------



## Bigmike (May 14, 2016)

Maijah said:


> When I was a kid (12 or so) I saw a picture of my great grandpa, he was wearing a wife beater and holding two buckets of feed. He looked like he-man to me. Never lifted, and never juiced, but he was jacked! Also my mom lived in the gym , I practically grew up in the babysitting room at Golds in CT.



Yea my grandpa was the same, pics of him hauling around sacks of grain, no juice,no gym but he had a ridiculously wide back from all the manual labor.


----------



## Grinch (Jul 28, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Genetic variability is...well.. It varies alot. Best to speak in terms of average.
> 
> There are guys who pack on mass barely trying, some who work out like a beast, eat like a pig and still gain slow.
> 
> Everyone is different .When I worked out for competitive purposes, threw in my heart and soul, still had little t Rex arms, no matter what routines I followed.



True words, I have to eat like a hoss


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 29, 2016)

I actually know mine, and have a stage pic from my first show...hadn't even considered AAS at the time.

Height: 5'9"
Weight: 185 lbs
Arms: 15"
Chest: 35"(this measurement was arms over head under the armpits...I think some measurements include the outside of the arms)
Thighs: 25"
Calves: 17"
Waist: 29"
I've always been bottom heavy my whole lifting life.

These are measurements from the night before that show where I took first. Was so green I could even hit the poses right and left my glasses on by mistake!


----------



## HeiseTX (Aug 1, 2016)

No AAS
Benched 325
Deadlift 405
Squat 595
198 lbs


----------

